# Spooky Record Compilation for Halloween and Beyond- Polka Haunt Us! Progress Report 1



## VeroniqueC (Nov 21, 2007)

Polka Haunt Us Progress Report No. 1, March 2008

Greetings Dear Fiends and Fans!

Well, we are happy to report to you that we are now in full-on production mode. We will be laying down our inaugural track, "The White Witch Of Jamaica" on Tuesday, March 11th, at Addison Sound (The Official Recording Studio of Polka Haunt Us), with owner/engineer Robert Tepper.

It is an original ditty, lyrics by Veronique Chevalier & music by "Gee" Rabe, based on a legend about the infamous 18th Century serial murderess Annie Palmer, and is one of the most well-known horror tales from that fair Caribbean nation.

Our rendition marries Polka with Reggae, and showcases Gee's unparalleled accordion playing, as well as her kickass steel pan prowess. Rounding out this particular session will be Kirk Brundage- drums & percussion, and Brian Netzley- bass.

Noted engineer Joe Chiccarelli (AKA THE "Joe" of Frank Zappa's "Joe's Garage"), has agreed to do our mixing, and Jann Castor will be our mastering engineer.

We will post the finished sound file of "White Witch" as soon as possible for your listening pleasure! Currently in various stages of completion, are compositions based on Japanese, Norwegian, Gypsy, Canadian, Spanish, Argentinian, German, Australian, and more so that gives us most of the lucky 13 songs that will be included on this compilation, to be released in plenty of time for Halloween this year.

If you have any favorite ghost or spooky stories from a region not listed above, that you'd like to see included, feel free to let us know. If we like it, we'll do it!

Stay tuned for updates...


----------

